# discount on TV brackets etc



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Just been advised by avrabbit that they are offering a 5% discount until the end of April on their products.

Add the products you require to the shopping basket. Enter the code "avrDC5" (case sensitive) in the Promotion Code Box then click enter. The pricing will change to allow for the 5% discount. Complete the purchase as per normal.

I bought a LCD TV bracket from them and am very happy with it, the price was good as well.


----------

